# Electric Land Speed Record Attempt



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

done...

148MPH

http://www.guardian.co.uk/environme...-electric-car-land-speed-record?newsfeed=true


----------



## Ace_bridger (Nov 22, 2011)

Agh, you beat me to it...I just came on topost that story too!!

Great work by the guys. I'd like to see the car and know what's in it.


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

Ace_bridger said:


> Agh, you beat me to it...I just came on topost that story too!!
> 
> Great work by the guys. I'd like to see the car and know what's in it.


A lot of tax payers money is what's in it apparently!


----------



## MalcolmB (Jun 10, 2008)

skooler said:


> A lot of tax payers money is what's in it apparently!


Good to hear that my hard-earned cash is going into something useful for a change...


----------

